# Happy Birthday To Two!!



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

In Hootbob's absence, I would like to wish the following:








"HAPPY BIRTHDAY to TWO"









Happy Birthday to my DW Mrs. happcamper

Happy Birthday 3outbackinit's

Hope you both have an "outbackin" day 

Jim


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

happy birthday


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

IT'S A PARTY! 

Happy Birthday to Mrs. HappyCamper and 3outbackinit's!!
















WOOHOO!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Thank you to all!!

Just remember my dear you will alway be older























Mrs. Happycamper


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Happy Birthday & Have a Wonderful Day!! *
*Mrs. HappyCamper and 3outbackinit's*































Tami


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow...I remember back in the day...
when I was the BIRTHDAY well wisher!

Now...I get beat to the task...EVERY time.

That's a good thing. Keep up the good work.

Oh...HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*happy birthday*









*mrs. happycamper *
*3outbackinit's*

darrel


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Have a great day.

Mark


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

to both of you. I hope each of you has a wonderful day with many cherished memories! action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday

Happy Birthday Mrs. happycamper
Have a great day action

And Happy Birthday to 3outbackinit's
Hope you also have a great day action

Don action


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

action


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO BOTH OF YOU !!!!
























C-Mac


----------

